# Have you started Christmas shopping yet?



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

Last night I went into town and bought loads of stuff. Lights, new balls for tree etc etc. I mean LOADS!! Also got some christmas cards and Im going to have them all ready just to post nearer the time. Have alot to write for US and here.

Last year I left it all till very last minute and found the shelves were nearly empty of all the good stuff. Like lights and stuff especially.

So im already in gear...oh I cant wait I love christmas.

I know some people are going to come on here and be like go away its November but Im sure their's other christmas fans on here!!

And if youve any good Christmas gift idea's throw them in for wife's/husbands/partners etc would be great to hear!


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Nov 2007)

Bah, humbug...


----------



## demoivre (2 Nov 2007)

> Last night I went into town and bought loads of stuff. Lights, new balls for tree etc etc. I mean LOADS!!



We usually do that in January .


----------



## Protocol (2 Nov 2007)

Yes, I have bought online from www.strawberrrynet.com


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

Ahhh DrM!!!

demoivre, why you buy stuff in January for xmas so does that mean you have all your xmas shopping done? Im so jealous.

Protocol, just had a look at that website seems great full of stuff. do you get a discount for the more you order. I just had a quick look at the perfumes.


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2007)

Totally on top of things and have _finished_ my christmas shopping (last item bought last week)  

...and I hate christmas BTW...


----------



## Paulone (2 Nov 2007)

Fair play for being organised but I really think the world has gone mad when Xmas stuff is in the shops before Halloween - is there no rest between consumer 'seasons'???

I really don't mean this as 'bah -humbug' but what really galls me is how schmaltzy, American-style Xmas music is piped out onto O'Connell Street in Dublin outside a certain rather huge department store opposite the GPO - I find it extremely annoying. The 'holidays are coming' Budweiser ad on TV is enough to make me reach for the remote as well.

Have to start Xmas shopping early too because of having to be away this year - ah yes, there's nothing quite like tearing round town in a panic on the 23/24th wondering what to get for people...


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

well done to you Caveat I wish I was finished. I have a little girl and I just love Christmas for her she's so excited about santa and all the decorations and lights!!

Paulone, i think your right about the xmas stuff in shops before halloween its a bit ott. After Halloween is ok!


----------



## Cahir (2 Nov 2007)

I have half my shopping done and plan to have the rest done by mid November.  I just have to think of something to get my Dad.

I love Christmas!


----------



## Protocol (2 Nov 2007)

Yes, there are discounts available at www.strawberrynet.com

You get a bulk discount of 5% if you order 3 or more items.

You also get a loyaltly discount depending on how many orders you have made.

I am on my 9th order and so get 5% off.

I always choose to pay in USD as the CC exchange rate is better than the euro prices on the website.

One point: due to aviation regulations, they have started charging 10% postage, just on fragrances/perfumes.  Up to 10 euro max.  But my two discounts offset this.


----------



## Cahir (2 Nov 2007)

Protocol said:


> Yes, there are discounts available at www.strawberrynet.com
> 
> You get a bulk discount of 5% if you order 3 or more items.
> 
> ...




The last two times I ordered from strawberrynet I got charged customs, which was almost as much as the cost of the products (but still a bit cheaper than buying them in Ireland).


----------



## Johnny Boy (2 Nov 2007)

Protocol said:


> Yes, I have bought online from www.strawberrrynet.com


 Hey there is no tools here


----------



## ci1 (2 Nov 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Protocol* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=515548#post515548 
_Yes, I have bought online from www.strawberrrynet.com_

Hey there is no tools here 

There is tools in there...plenty of girl tools.

I don't really like the run up to Xmas, the traffic, queues...I get a bit depressed about a week before hand cos so many people are miserable at Xmas but I do love Xmas Day and Stephens Day.

As for presents....vouchers all the way!!!


----------



## demoivre (2 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Ahhh DrM!!!
> 
> demoivre, why you buy stuff in January for xmas so does that mean you have all your xmas shopping done? Im so jealous.



I was having a laugh ! Shops usually sell off lights, decorations etc in January  for a fraction of the pre Christmas price so herself usually adds to the mountain of stuff we already have - kids love em! I hate shopping but the wife loves it so she usually does all the pressie/ santa shopping, which she generally starts in mid November.


----------



## contemporary (2 Nov 2007)

what??? its not xmas eve yet!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Nov 2007)

In one way I'm kind of organised, cause apart from my children and my sister I never buy anyone anything other than wine and whiskey. And I stock up on that on our twice yearly trips to France. Mr.V will get nothing as per unwritten agreement once first child born and vice versa. Sister will get most thoughtful present cos she's great and children will get present that I think will entertain them, hopefully keep them quiet for a bit ( enabling me to do things like slouch on couch with glass of wine = I am bad mother), and a bonus if there's a bit of education involved. I was in Early Learning Centre and oldest wants pink keyboard so that's one sorted. Mind you youngest also wants pink keyboard so we'll have to see about that. Actually that's a fight waiting to happen but sure that's christmas for you...


----------



## Protocol (3 Nov 2007)

I don't understand the reference to tools.

I have never paid customs duty.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2007)

Vanilla said:


> hopefully keep them quiet for a bit ( enabling me to do things like slouch on couch with glass of wine = I am bad mother), and a bonus if there's a bit of education involved.


You could try reading a book while you get sozzled - would that help?


----------



## Vanilla (3 Nov 2007)

Every time I buy a sunday newspaper or a magazine I look wistfully at the recommended reading or book reviews. Actually being able to read the sunday newspaper, the kerryman or a magazine is already a bit of a bonus. As for books...well I think i might have to put that off until the children go to university...


----------



## Carpenter (4 Nov 2007)

I've already started my Christmas shopping, I've just bought this:

[broken link removed]

for me!


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2007)

Carpenter said:


> I've already started my Christmas shopping, I've just bought this:
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> for me!



Jeez, just what I always wanted.  Must get meself 2 of them in case the first one gets  worn out with too much work


----------



## Carpenter (5 Nov 2007)

sueellen said:


> Jeez, just what I always wanted. Must get meself 2 of them in case the first one gets worn out with too much work


 
No, if you really want to splash out get yourself this as well:

[broken link removed]

This plane compliments the other one!


----------



## blinkbelle (5 Nov 2007)

glad to hear everybody's shopping is coming along! I myself grabbed a few bargains this weekend.

Is it just me or is the shops more busy this time this year than this time last year? god that sounded confusing


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> glad to hear everybody's shopping is coming along! I myself grabbed a few bargains this weekend.
> 
> Is it just me or is the shops more busy this time this year than this time last year? god that sounded confusing


 
Did think they were busy this week-end alright. One good point that I noticed recently is that some of the receipts being issued at the moment are valid for returns up to 7th January which is definitely well outside the usual 28 days return policy.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Nov 2007)

I can't believe the posts on this thread! some of ye have finished yer shopping! Ye Gods! What has Ireland come to? A year long holiday season?! Christmas runs into Valentines, runs into Paddy's Week (not Day any more, I notice), which runs into Easter, which runs into the 2-holiday Summer, which runs into Halloween, which runs inot/overlaps with Christmas season.....


----------



## Caveat (8 Nov 2007)

Welfarite said:


> I can't believe the posts on this thread! some of ye have finished yer shopping! Ye Gods! What has Ireland come to? A year long holiday season?! Christmas runs into Valentines, runs into Paddy's Week (not Day any more, I notice), which runs into Easter, which runs into the 2-holiday Summer, which runs into Halloween, which runs inot/overlaps with Christmas season.....


 
TBH, in my case doing the shopping early is a necessary evil.  I hate christmas so being left with last minute shopping on top of everything else would have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## HelloJed (11 Nov 2007)

I've done all my Christmas shopping already because my bf and I are visiting our respective families early in December (we're spending xmas in Dublin but our families live abroad). It was mostly done online on CDWOW, Amazon, Play.com and Firebox.com - all deliveries came on time and without problems. It's a relief to have it all done to be honest!


----------



## gipimann (11 Nov 2007)

I've just returned from holidays in Egypt and it was a shock to the system to see Christmas trees & decorations around the shops in Paris CDG airport (since there were no such items in Egypt....).    Same story when I got back from China a few years ago.

I refuse to recognise the approach of Christmas until after mid-November!
I second the good Dr's "Bah humbug"!!


----------



## pc7 (11 Nov 2007)

yup i'm all finished as of today, i've a lot of people to cover decemeber is always a mad month, so its nice to shop in relative ease.  My front bedroom looks like a shop! can't wait until a sunday in december I'll have christmas songs playing the tree up and I'll wrap them all. "its the most wonderful time....."


----------



## blinkbelle (12 Nov 2007)

Im still not finished   Ive all my cards, bought, wrote, and addressed though so i guess thats one thing.

I find the mornings are much quieter to go looking for christmas presents and like to get home before the mad afternoon when everyone desends on the town!!! Got a lovely snowman decoration yesterday for 10euro was 50 oh what a bargain..hehe I love bargains  no wonder im trying to sell all my junk on ebay!!!!


----------



## Jock04 (13 Nov 2007)

I was thinking of buying Clubman this


----------



## blinkbelle (13 Nov 2007)

Jock04 said:


> I was thinking of buying Clubman this


 
Are you trying to suggest that this is a rubbish thread? 

The Cheek of you!!! 

Oh yeah and I dont think Clubman has had to do any moderating to this thread.


----------



## Jock04 (13 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Are you trying to suggest that this is a rubbish thread?
> 
> The Cheek of you!!!
> 
> Oh yeah and I dont think Clubman has had to do any moderating to this thread.


 
No, I wasn't. It was a light-hearted comment referring to various other threads, which Clubman would understand.

Still, don't let that get in the way of a rant, if you feel the need. 

Merry Christmas


----------

